# Ever happen to you



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Dazed and confused. Went bow hunting the other morning with a friend on PUBLIC land. Had a 17" wide 8 point come in range and I put a good shot on him. Called my friend and he came to help. Followed spotty blood.It was a high hit above the left lung down through the right shoulder.He bled from both sides every time his front hoves hit the ground. My Friend who is nervious as a bird dog went ahead of me. HE CANT SEE BLOOD!!! He came back a 1/2 hour later, I'm still bent over looking for blood and nearing the road way. He says, You might want to come look in the back of this kids truck. ME, Why? HIM, Cause he has a deer in it that looks like the one you described. ME,Really? HIM, Yes. I said no. It aint worth it. He say he killed it , its my word against his. Now my blood trail was headed right to where he was hunting another 100yds away. I didnt find my deer. I didnt look at his. Next time I'll put it through the LUNGS in stead of making an iffy shot. So Whats your thoughts.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Tell the kid thanks for finding it, hand him a 20 and grab your deer


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Never had it happen to me but I hate it for ya. Don't blame you for not looking cause at the end of the day it ain't worth it. Karma will pay him a visit one day.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Now, if the deer was still walking when it went by the others guy stand and he shot it,, by all laws it is his deer,,, now if he just found the deer then hard times come about and I have seen it all but come to gun play over whos deer.

Now if you could have blood trailed it to his stand and he has no bloody arrow to show he shot it then bad times have just shown up.

I am glad you let it go and yes it wasn't worth the fight,,, they make new deer every year and your next one will be even bigger.

Just a tip on archery,,, one of the biggest mistakes it to judge to the distance from from you in the tree stand to the deer,,, NO NO NO,,, you have to judge from the base of your stand or tree to the deer,,, there most times will be a good difference and you will shoot high or over,,, seen this happen to a lot of guys who didn't know that trick.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Not the first time I heard that story - I hunt a lot of public land. 
Sorry to hear, but like was mentioned prior - Karma . . .


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I had it happen once. Mine was a large doe. Not that big of a deal. We was running dogs and I had 4 come by we on a slow trot. I put a hefty load of 1 buck in her side. Me and another guy start tracking her after a brief wait. Blood was easy to see so we took our time. Just after starting the track I hear 5 shots in short order coming from the direction we were heading. We continued the track job that lead right to my deer stand. A nice young man of 12 and his dad was stanting over a large doe. The blood trail lead directly to the doe. 

I walk up and say she is a nice one. The dad looks at me knowing it was my deer. I said it that your first one??? The boy said yes!!! His joy was all over his face. I looked her over and noticed a huge hole in her neck. The wadding from the shotgun shells was in there. At least 3 anyway. That doe was on here last breath laying in my shooting lane when he ran up and unloaded on her. I did not have the heart to claim that deer. That boy killed his first deer that day.

You did the right thing. Monster bucks are born every Summer. Just wait for the next one. I would have wanted to see it anyway.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

around here it's if it's up and going, last guy to shoot wins ... had it happen to me but the angle of the shot proved he didn't even hit it and it died from my shot with only one entrance and exit wound, it was past me heading towards hit when I shot and it ran a bit towards him then he shot. you could see it entered from behind the shoulder on the side facing us and out the other shoulder. no way he could have had unless he had one of those JFK bullets that can change direction


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Years ago we were making man drives and a father and son was a guest on our club. The son was using a 20 gauge single shot. We lined up a pine thicket and the drivers starting making their way to us. Well a doe came down the line. I bet there were 20 shots at that one deer. The next to the last stander was the kid and his dad. I heard that 20 gauge go off and just after that a few blasts and the shooting was over. 

We all met back at the clubhouse and in the truck of the last stander was a doe. He was proud of her. That kid was standing there wanting that deer so bad he could taste it. I asked that man to give it to that boy and he said hell no!!! He hung it up and proceeded to skin it. There were buckshot from head to hoof on that deer. He got the hide down to the ribs and directly thru both lungs was a large hole about the size of a 20 gauge slug.

I drug that guy to the side and said you know damn well that boy shot that deer with a 20 gauge slug. He made the best shot on that deer. Very few of the buckshot holes were fatal. He argued that he made the final shot that brought the deer down. I told him I would be ashamed to call myself a hunter and that that boy was leaving with his first deer if I had anything to do with it. 

I guess that changed his mind. He mumbled all the way to the truck and left. I think he was saying something to the effect of he can have that deer, it is shot all to hell anyway. So that boy killed his first deer that day.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

kids are a different story ...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

A while back, when I used to hunt, I had a similar situation. A hunt club came in to where I was hunting (public land). They were doin a drive and jumped a nice six pointer. 30 guys on one drive and they couldn't drop this buck. I was shadowing them about 60 yards away. The deer came by me and I got two shots off. bottom line was I found it about 40 yards from me. Honestly I don't know if I hit it or not, but I claimed it. Yeah there was some words exchanged, but if 30 guys can't hit one deer then they don't belong in the woods end of story. It's not like you're gonne do a ballistics test on a deer. You were right in letting it go. You'll get another one.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

I was hunting public land one Thanksgiving morning . . . heard a couple shots in the distance and a little bit later here comes a nice 6 point (not running). I dropped it with one shot - there were no other wounds on the deer. But, while I'm field dressing it, here comes a guy stating that he was on a blood trail . . . Well, he did look at the buck - there was no blood trail - and I took the buck with me. 
It never ceases to amaze me what people will do for a buck.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

A few years ago i was hunting the family farm and a big corn fed 10 point came walking right at me. I was standing on a rockpile the size of a house so it never saw me. I let it get broadside and put a .308 into its right front shoulder. It arched his back, and ran a few steps. I level the scope for a follow up shot but i can see his tounge hanging out and blood blowing so i dont shoot. He crested the ridgeline out of sight about 20 yards from where i hit him. I hear a shot from the other side or the hill...no idea anybody was over there...i walk the short distance and find my deer laying there dead with my 1 shot in him....standing over him was a guy old enough that i couldnt believe he was that deep in the woods. He was grinning ear to ear and telling a young boy i figured was a grandson if not great grandson "see...i told you i could still hunt"...i shook his hand told him that was a hell of a shot on a nice deer, and headed back over to my rock.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I know that last blood gets the deer Shooter, that does'nt bother me. Been there done that. I've finished off deer and given them to the people who said they shot em first. That does'nt bother me either. But when someone tells a bold face lie well that bothers me. So two things happend that day. He didn't have to lie and I didn't get mad. I'll get mine thats for sure. If not his year some other year. You guys have a safe and productive hunting season and hopefully I'll be able to post pics of the SWAMP DONKY I saw yesterday. Big smile on my face as I'm typing.


----------

